# Pet Shop Boys - New Track



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I was pretty disappointed with their last album 'Elysium'.
I've nothing against slow tempo, chilled numbers. But most of that album just seemed a little bland.
Definitely my least favourite PSB's album.

This new track however promises much for their next album 'Electric'
What do you guys think. Are there even any PSB fans here.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Loved their version of _Always on my Mind_, the song that was used for _The Clothes Show_ (_In the Night_)and _Actually_. Began to lose interest when they seemed to lose their edge...

But this new one is quite funky


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Honestly, I was really into them back in the day, and I stayed with them up through Introspective and Domino Dancing. Then my interest waned as I started veering into punk. Domino Dancing kind of killed it for me - I didn't much care for it.


----------

